# Keyboard is clogged?



## Des_Zac

I recently spilled some food on my keyboard, and a lot of the keys got clogged and resistant. Now I've heard a couple times that it's safe to put computer parts in the dishwasher, and I wanted to verify this. It's wireless so I would have to take out the batteries and it would be dishwasher safe?

Thanks,

-Zach


----------



## PixelVandalism

No do not put anything electronic in your dishwasher. 

Ever.

Unless it's a keyboard. 

100% dishwasher safe. 

Chuck in your mouse while you're at it, get that dead skin out of the grooves.


----------



## Perkomate

PixelVandalism said:


> No do not put anything electronic in your dishwasher.
> 
> Ever.
> 
> Unless it's a keyboard.
> 
> 100% dishwasher safe.
> 
> Chuck in your mouse while you're at it, get that dead skin out of the grooves.



I've heard of people putting all sorts of parts like bare mobos and stuff in, apparently you've gotta let it dry in rice for a few days. Never done it myself though.


----------



## johnb35

Do not put it in your dishwasher.  Mosf of the time, the keys can be pried up and removed to be cleaned and then put back.


----------



## Dngrsone

Two problems with the dishwasher thing--

1) Soaps are by nature ionic, that's how they clean, and most use salts for buffering.  Both of those things are very corrosive to electronics, and so any soap residue that may be lingering in your dishwasher will find spots to collect in on your electronic equipment.

2) Water is an insidious beast which will hide in the smallest nooks and crannies, and may not evaporate completely away for a long time.

So, _if_ you have a dishwasher that is completely soap-free, and the water it is fed is naturally soft (water softeners use salt!) or plain distilled, and _if_ the part is thoroughly dried out (blown out with pressurized air, then dried in some form is desiccant; rice would work if you keep it there a week or so), then I'd say, yes, clean it that way.

otherwise, do it the old-fashioned way-- take it apart and clean it by hand.


----------



## Heku

if you will spill often drinks on keyboard, i suggest you buy one of these:
http://www.dealextreme.com/p/ultrathin-0-3mm-blue-flexible-waterproof-keyboard-7846
PS. i got one


----------



## turbodiesel

Never ever put electronic things in the dishwasher if you need to clean it you can get some cheap keyboard spray then prise off the keys then spray it.


----------

